# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Welcome to Tonina Style



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

Dear all,

ToninaStyle.com is almost done. Enjoy and have fun. Questions and comments are all welcome.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

Dear all,

ToninaStyle.com is almost done. Enjoy and have fun. Questions and comments are all welcome.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thats cool Tim. I will be interested to see your site grow. I would also like to hear more about your experience growing these plants. They are not an easy plant. You are the Dallas club president right? Please share your knowledge with us!!


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

This concept of a 'Tonina style' seems a bit too forced and, more importantly, nonspecific. If we look at the definitions offered for an aquascape that would be deemed of Tonina style, then we would say that the aquascape...

"...contains Tonina sp., Eriocaulon sp., Eriocaulaceae sp., Ludwigia sp., Rotala sp., and more rare newly discovered aquatic plants from all over the world...where you can arrange the position of plants, and make your tank clean, special, and one of a kind looking."

Not only is the last clause an extremely vague qualification that can pretty much apply to just about any aquascape within a particular style, but the overall definition also really has no more to do with Tonina spp. than with the other species mentioned or species that are relatively new to the hobby.

Additionally, it's later encouraged to "do whatever you like and want to do. Pigheaddd's Tonina Style is Pigheaddd's Style." Why, then, could you not just refer to this as 'Pigheaddd's style' aquascaping rather than attaching a whole genus's name to an ill-defined 'style'? For example, Amano creates numerous aquascapes consisting of just hairgrass or chain sword alone--do these merit designations of being of the 'hairgrass style' or 'chain sword style', respectively? Or are they merely extensions and/or different interpretations of the nature aquarium style Amano originally fostered? (There is no such thing as an 'Amano style', BTW, as much as people would like to deem it...)

I apologize if this comes off as rude or belittling of your efforts; it is not. I offer it only as a philosophical critique from which a true definition of 'Tonina style' may emerge since it is rather unclear and nonspecific at this point based on the provided criteria.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I think the Tonina aquascaping style is focused mainly around plants that share the same basic shape as tonina. The tanks are centered around the needs of tonina and other South American plants that need acidic conditions, because they are the focus of the aquarium. Any plants that are not from South America must be able to adapt to the growth conditions for the tonina.

A lot of the plants used in tonina tanks are not really good communal plant tank inhabitants (some people may try to debate this...), and I think that is the biggest factor that differentiates the tonina style from an Amano tank that focuses on one plant like hairgrass.

Most all tonina tanks I have seen tend to have very "fluffy" groups of plant and really look nothing like other aquascaping styles I have seen. It is pretty difficult to describe but the aquariums tend to center their attention on the rosette plants of the Family Eriocaulaceae, of which almost none are available in the U.S. and many people don't even know exist. Most of these plants used in the tonina style aquariums come from South America or the tropical areas of Australia and look very similiar. There is an overall lack of hardscaping and if it is present it is well integrated into the aquascape. It is easiest to show with a picture of a tonina styled tank.

Keep up the good discussion!


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks, fishfry! That's a much more tangible explanation of what 'Tonina style' encompasses.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

Dear All,

Thanks for all comments. I will try to finish my site as soon as possible. It takes time to do it. 

Robert,

I wish I am Dallas Club president, but I am not.

2la,

Thanks for comments. Here is something I want to say in my Tonina Style page. "Again, do whatever you like and want to do. Pigheaddd's Tonina Style is Pigheaddd's Style. I have my own and you have yours. Do not be bother by others! Enjoy and have fun! Please do not hesitate to ask me any question about Tonina planted tank that you may have." I am just trying to say that Everybody has their own. Sorry about my poor English.


----------

